# reporting LIVE From the FF Party!!!



## Deadly Sushi

*FORUMS FORUMS: Party Update*

We are all DRUNK!!!! Ha! Im kidding. Only I am. 
We have taken MANY photos from many cameras! We are looking over the majestic waters of some river. The conversation is VERY interesting. Alas when we talk we are all moving our fingers like we are typing.  Vin set off MULTIPLE fireworks! Anyhow Big Dog was kind enough to upload some action shots..... right after serving Jell-o shots!


----------



## Cityboy

Great pics guys! 

Roll that party footage BD! 

I sure wish me & CG could be there. Drink a few for us! 

BTW - What kind of beer did ya'll get Vin to drink & not spit out?


----------



## Big Dog

Leinenliugels Red & Dos Equis....... Vin has a firecracker fetish..... he's hot


----------



## Tractors4u

Big Dog just said, "Vin is hot"  WTF, stop drinking now!!


----------



## thcri RIP

You guys are all making me jealous.  I am at my inlaws    Hey send some more pics guys


----------



## thcri RIP

Tractors4u said:


> Big Dog just said, "Vin is hot"  WTF, stop drinking now!!



That is kind of scary isn't it


----------



## Tractors4u

Very scarey.


----------



## Trakternut

Scarier than a "natural gas" powered houseboat??


----------



## Cityboy

Big Dog said:


> Vin has a firecracker fetish..... he's hot


 
 So....How many jello shots BD?


----------



## American Woman

Somebody name who the people are in the full picture....Some I recognize, and some....not so much


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Big Dog said:


> Vin has a firecracker fetish



Here's Sushi after Vin tossed a firecracker behind him.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Whose that weird guy in the camo in the back trying to hide his face?


----------



## Cityboy

PBinWA said:


> Whose that weird guy in the camo in the back trying to hide his face?


 
Wilson?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

American Woman said:


> Somebody name who the people are in the full picture....Some I recognize, and some....not so much


From Left to right
Gail (Abby on here and Doc's wife)
Greg (Doc)
Mike (SnoOps)
Cheryl (Big Dogs's wife)
Greg (Big Dog)
Vin
Bob (Bobcat)
Mary (Vin's wife)
Me
Phyl (My wife)
Paul (Sushi)
The only one not shown is Sara


----------



## American Woman

OhioTC18 said:


> From Left to right
> Gail (Abby on here and Doc's wife)
> Greg (Doc)
> Mike (SnoOps)
> Cheryl (Big Dogs's wife)
> Greg (Big Dog)
> Vin
> Bob (Bobcat)
> Mary (Vin's wife)
> Me
> Phyl (My wife)
> 
> The only one not shown is Sara
> Paul (Sushi)


Thanks! Now it makes since....Y'all look like a fun group


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Vin with his FF shirt that he brought with him from home.


----------



## rback33

PBinWA said:


> Whose that weird guy in the camo in the back trying to hide his face?




Yeah... I was workin my way across the pic and was suddenly muttering,"Damn it Bob..."

I hate to say this, but.... Big Dog seems MUCH less intimidating now that I have seen a real pic of him.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Another group photo


----------



## DaveNay

OhioTC18 said:


> From Left to right
> Gail (Abby on here and Doc's wife)
> Greg (Doc)
> Mike (SnoOps)
> Cheryl (Big Dogs's wife)
> Greg (Big Dog)
> Vin
> Bob (Bobcat)
> Mary (Vin's wife)
> Me
> Phyl (My wife)
> Paul (Sushi)
> The only one not shown is Sara



Wait....*THIS* is Doc?!?  Damn, I have about 4 years worth of mental pictures that need to be erased and re-written.

Doc, you are NOTHING like I imagined.


----------



## Cityboy

Vin! I can't believe you're drinking that Mexican goat piss!  

I told Doc to get you some Coopers.


----------



## American Woman

DaveNay said:


> Wait....*THIS* is Doc?!?  Damn, I have about 4 years worth of mental pictures that need to be erased and re-written.
> 
> Doc, you are NOTHING like I imagined.


He's nothing like I imagined either!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Everyone is super. It seems like we've all met before, but we haven't. We get to know people here and when you meet them it's real easy to talk with them. 

Oh I forgot, someone mentioned you can't make "friends" in a forum.  

We go for the houseboat ride tomorrow, just after noon. I'm sure someone will post from the boat then too.


----------



## rback33

OhioTC18 said:


> Everyone is super. It seems like we've all met before, but we haven't. We get to know people here and when you meet them it's real easy to talk with them.
> 
> Oh I forgot, someone mentioned you can't make "friends" in a forum.



You know... I very clearly remember that and who said it. Given some of the things that have happened... I think he may not feel that way entirely anymore. 



OhioTC18 said:


> We go for the houseboat ride tomorrow, just after noon. I'm sure someone will post from the boat then too.





That's not nice Jerry. We are jealous enough.


----------



## Trakternut

Wow! I wish I could be there. Haven't been on a good party in a coon's age.  
Funny thing is, last Saturday night, when Bob walked into the truckstop, here, I knew him right off! I hadn't seen a good pic of him, but I just knew!  We sat and shot the sh*t, just like we'd known each other forever. It was the same with Mikey, too.
  It's 39 degrees, raining, and there you guys are, partying on a houseboat!


----------



## Big Dog

Well here's one for the books ............ put the PC on the roof of the car and ended up wrestling with the cooler in the trunk ............... guess what, I forgot about the PC................. PC is gone ................... it slid off somewhere between the boat club and the hotel ........... back tracked once but couldn't find any pieces............... I have a backup ..........


----------



## Spiffy1

Quote:
Originally Posted by *OhioTC18* 

 
_We go for the houseboat ride tomorrow, just after noon. I'm sure someone will post from the boat then too._





> That's not nice Jerry. We are jealous enough.


 
No doubt! 

Well, at least drink one [each that is....] for me!


----------



## American Woman

Big Dog said:


> Well here's one for the books ............ put the PC on the roof of the car and ended up wrestling with the cooler in the trunk ............... guess what, I forgot about the PC................. PC is gone ................... it slid off somewhere between the boat club and the hotel ........... back tracked once but couldn't find any pieces............... I have a backup ..........


Ohhhh Man!!!  Redneck would never let me live that one down


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Another group photo








                      Woooooohoooooooooooo!!!
Awesome pic Jerry!!
I knew who all of you were..


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Oh man Big Dog..............That was a nice laptop too. 

Now where are you staying? What route do I take to get there? Just in case I can find "any pieces" for you


----------



## Trakternut

Bob?.....................Bob?..........................Hallloo Bob!

*BOB!!!!!* Yeah, you! Why you lookin' at Cheryl's shoes so intently??


----------



## pirate_girl

PBinWA said:


> Whose that weird guy in the camo in the back trying to hide his face?


 doesn't he look marvelous?

Ahem!
Ok, you ALL look so beautiful!!
Fab photos! I am waiting for more!


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> Well here's one for the books ............ put the PC on the roof of the car and ended up wrestling with the cooler in the trunk ............... guess what, I forgot about the PC................. PC is gone ................... it slid off somewhere between the boat club and the hotel ........... back tracked once but couldn't find any pieces............... I have a backup ..........


Damn!! 
You should KNOW a PC is more important than a cooler


----------



## Big Dog

OhioTC18 said:


> Oh man Big Dog..............That was a nice laptop too.
> 
> Now where are you staying? What route do I take to get there? Just in case I can find "any pieces" for you



I cross the toll bridge ..........Gail was putting stuff in her car when we pulled out, hoping she picked it up ....... LOL


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> Damn!!
> You should KNOW a PC is more important than a cooler



In your eye, you din't see what was in the cooler ....... 

Talk about a buzz kill ........... !


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> In your eye, you din't see what was in the cooler .......


I know dammit, but had I been there, I would have helped you empty it.. or at least begged for some.


----------



## rback33

Big Dog said:


> In your eye, you din't see what was in the cooler .......




I was thinking the same thing.... and for the record... I handed princess my beer so I could type...


----------



## Ice Queen

Keep up the 'good' work, looks great fun.


----------



## dzalphakilo

rback33 said:


> You know... I very clearly remember that and who said it. Given some of the things that have happened... I think he may not feel that way entirely anymore.


 
If anyone is going to quote me, don't mis quote me and make generalizations.  That I really do find irritating (sp?)

Nice pics by the way.


----------



## Doc

ahh Dawg, I hate to read that about your laptop.  That was a nice one.  Damn.
We chatted with Vin and Mary on the HB after everyone left and I went to bed after that.  Didn't check in here or I would have went and looked over the parking lot. 
I'll go up in a few and see if anyone found it. 

Great time last night.  It was fun meeting everyone.  No one was fast enough with the camera to catch vin dancing on the table.    He had on his FF shirt then too, but he then took it off and was swinging it over his head.  Wild and fun.  Vin did provide real fireworks also.  
Great weather here.  Perfect day to spend on the OHIO River Sushi.    I thought you'd at least know the name of the river.  Yall should have see Sushi entrance .... using a golf club as a cane.  I think Bob and Mike were a bit rough on him.  

More later.


----------



## Big Dog

I've done dumber ......... Cheryl said she thought she heard something on the bridge. Probably in the Ohio River and now I hope so!

I had a great time and am really looking forward to today, everyone is great!


----------



## dzalphakilo

I'm expecting some skeet shooting off the boat

I also expect someone to get sush a gun and let him blow some rounds off!!!  That is the pic I'm waiting for!


----------



## rback33

dzalphakilo said:


> I'm expecting some skeet shooting off the boat
> 
> I also expect someone to get sush a gun and let him blow some rounds off!!!  That is the pic I'm waiting for!



I think the blowing off of rounds will occur after they eat the beans.


----------



## Big Dog

dzalphakilo said:


> I'm expecting some skeet shooting off the boat



That's tough with a 9mm .......


----------



## dzalphakilo

Big Dog said:


> That's tough with a 9mm .......


 
Well then, improvise. Toss some empty beer, er... soda cans in the river, dirve that house boat of Docs really fast, and you'll have some moving targets For sush, you can throw in a keg

Do they have river police on that river


----------



## Doc

Dawg, I did a drive looking and did not see any sign of it.  Sorry big guy!   
I'm impressed that you are online.  You had two laptops with you!   
Good contingency planning.  

I was thinking we could show off our markmanship withh letting sushi set an empty beer can on his head and we shoot it off.  Or ...
We will most likely see a herd or two of deer later today.  Anyone bring a 30/30 or 30.06?  We could bag some venison ....but you'd have to swim for it.


----------



## dzalphakilo

Doc said:


> I was thinking we could show off our markmanship withh letting sushi set an empty beer can on his head and we shoot it off.


 
That's why you bring a BB (spring only, no mulit pump, you don't want that puppy going over 350 fps) gun and some heavy duty plastic safety glasses (remember, safety is your primary concearn)

Have Sush wear the glasses and really try to do it!

It'll be a hoot.

To be fair though, usually it's the guy who loses the bet who has to have the can on his head, and one general rule is if a guy hits the face of the guy wearing the can, he is next up in line to have the can on HIS head.

This rule usually ensures that the person doing the shooting will miss high rather than by missing low.

Needless to say, BEFORE you do this, practice the distance with the BB gun first. Remember, safety at all times!


----------



## Cityboy

Doc said:


> Great time last night. It was fun meeting everyone. No one was fast enough with the camera to catch vin dancing on teh table.  He has on his FF shirt then too, but he then took it off and was swinging it over his head. Wild and fun. Vin did profice real fireworks also.
> 
> I was thinking we could show off our markmanship withh letting sushi set an empty beer can on his head and we shoot it off. Or ...
> 
> We will most likely see a herd or two of deer later today. Anyone bring a 30/30 or 30.06? We could bag some venison ....but you'd have to swim for it.


 
See ya'll! More proof that rednecks aren't only from the south.


----------



## PaPaGus

Glad to see all you folks having a great time...I remember back in the old days when the CB Radio was in everyone's house/car. We had a few parties and met people we talked to for a couple years and it was great. How you invision people is often different then they are, but you know the person inside.Enjoy


----------



## Doc

We're getting ready to pull away from the dock.  Just waiting on the 3 amigos.  
Vin has already been swiming.  Pics to follow later.


----------



## American Woman

PaPaGus said:


> Glad to see all you folks having a great time...I remember back in the old days when the CB Radio was in everyone's house/car. We had a few parties and met people we talked to for a couple years and it was great. How you invision people is often different then they are, but you know the person inside.Enjoy


I have thought this So many times! I used to be a big CB person. My parents and I were  involved with CB clubs that had Jamborees to raise money for charities. Those where fun times.  Back then I had a CB in the car in case my car broke down....and I remember having to use it a couple of times. Now I have the cell phone to call for help


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> We're getting ready to pull away from the dock.  Just waiting on the 3 amigos.
> Vin has already been swiming.  Pics to follow later.



Don't you mean "The Three Stooges"?????


----------



## Bobcat

We pushed off from the dock a few minutes ago and are heading up the Ohio river.


----------



## Trakternut

Bobcat said:


> We pushed off from the dock a few minutes ago and are heading up the Ohio river.



Bawn Voyajee!   Look out for seagulls!


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> Bawn Voyajee!   Look out for seagulls!


... and Pirates...


----------



## DaveNay

American Woman said:


> I have thought this So many times! I used to be a big CB person. My parents and I were  involved with CB clubs that had Jamborees to raise money for charities. Those where fun times.  Back then I had a CB in the car in case my car broke down....and I remember having to use it a couple of times. Now I have the cell phone to call for help


Personally, I'm not that big of a fan of CityBoy.


----------



## Bobcat

We turned and are now heading down river. SnoOps is at the helm. We are so screwed.


----------



## thcri RIP

Where is all of the dang pictures your guys keep promising us    

Oh I know your all having too much fun to worry about us back home.


----------



## Bobcat

We're getting pictures, but I for one left my camera<-->computer cable in the hotel.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Where is all of the dang pictures your guys keep promising us
> 
> Oh I know your all having too much fun to worry about us back home.


Yeah!!
Here I am stuck HOME with an ailing weiner dog, not at the party OR going with my Mother and sister to Amish country!!!
NOT FAIR!!! hrmmmmmmmmmpph!!!
Guess I'll hang here off and on all day, eat pizza until I explode and drown my sorrows in peach iced tea.
lol


----------



## Bobcat

You had yer chance pirate girly-type person for pictures, etc, and you blowed it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> You had yer chance pirate girly-type person for pictures, etc, and you blowed it.


I waited... hmmmm until the last minute and where you were guys?
Making me late for work..


----------



## Bobcat

I gotta get back on deck....Daedong, SnoOps, and Sush are flashing passing boats...


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> I gotta get back on deck....Daedong, SnoOps, and Sush are flashing passing boats...


Have fun Robert. Smooch!


----------



## Bobcat

Vin throws her in reverse to show us how they parallel park on the Murray.


----------



## Bobcat

Doc showing SnoOps how it's done (i.e. get someone else to do it while you down a cold one). Look at the concentration on SnoOps face.


----------



## Trakternut

Bobcat said:


> Doc showing SnoOps how it's done (i.e. get someone else to do it while you down a cold one). Look at the con*stip*ation on SnoOps face.


----------



## Bobcat

Doc and the Mrs on the upper deck.


----------



## Bobcat

Deadly Sushi...Crocodile Hunter.






We tried to tell him there are no crocs in the Ohio, but he's sure he saw one. It was probably a log.


----------



## Cityboy

Awesome pics guys!! 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Trakternut

Sheesh! No new posts for quite awhile. Did they let Sushi take the helm? Are they, now, hopelessly lost? Do I see a new series for tv..............Sushi's Island?
I always thought MaryAnne was the true hottie.  

Sorry, my mind tends to wander.


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> Sheesh! No new posts for quite awhile. Did they let Sushi take the helm? Are they, now, hopelessly lost? Do I see a new series for tv..............Sushi's Island?
> I always thought MaryAnne was the true hottie.
> 
> Sorry, my mind tends to wander.


Personally, I liked the Professor.
He had a way with coconuts.


----------



## Trakternut

Yeah, he could do *anything* with a coconut!


----------



## darroll

You All are great reporters.
Nice looking bunch..

Darroll


----------



## Trakternut

I would just love to have been able to join that crew! However, I don't look good in shorts.  Greenpeace would have kept trying to push me back out to sea.


----------



## Cowboyjg

Bobcat said:


> Deadly Sushi...Crocodile Hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tried to tell him there are no crocs in the Ohio, but he's sure he saw one. It was probably a log.


 

LOOK...A LOG WITH A CARBUNCLE.....

I've heard they existed but i was never really sure...


----------



## Bobcat

Sorry, battery low. More posts/picts later tonight. Getting dark. Vin going crazy with firecrackers....something else which has been made illegal in Australia for the good of the people.


----------



## Cityboy

Bobcat said:


> Sorry, battery low. More posts/picts later tonight. Getting dark. Vin going crazy with firecrackers....something else which has been made illegal in Australia for the good of the people.


 
 Yup. Rednecks are indeed international.


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> I would just love to have been able to join that crew! However, I don't look good in shorts.  Greenpeace would have kept trying to push me back out to sea.


LOL!!!!
Monte, you're goofy!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

The ever elusive Bobcat


----------



## pirate_girl

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr ^^^^ LOL


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

More shots of the top deck


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

And more. We had a great time. It was just awesome meeting everyone. Doc and Gail went all out to make everyone comfy.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I hope everyone had as great a time that we had. Let me just say, I know Big Dog did


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Vin hit the water several times. We thought we lost him a few times. Nope he'd pop up on the other side of the boat. He'd swim underneath it.


----------



## Tractors4u

I'm jealous guys, it looks like everyone is having a great time.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Vin hit the water several times. We thought we lost him a few times. Nope he'd pop up on the other side of the boat. He'd swim underneath it.


Vin appears to be a regular merman!
Nice pics Jerry.


----------



## American Woman

DaveNay said:


> Personally, I'm not that big of a fan of CityBoy.


I thought the same thing as I was typing that......and thought "naw" there won't nobody pick up on that 
Yer just too quick Dave


----------



## Bobcat

Vin being, well, you know, Vin.


----------



## Bobcat

Big Dog rocks the boat..figuratively and literally.


----------



## Bobcat

Bestest friends forever.


----------



## pirate_girl

^ That is so precious!!


----------



## HulaMac

WOW! Great pictures! Mahalo for bringing us on your virtual gathering. Loving it!


----------



## Big Dog

Great Time !!!!!!!! I know everyone had a good time. On the upper level at dusk was the best, we were blessed with the weather. TY, TY TY Gail and Doc, what a boat ...... !!!!

Wished I could of said bye to everyone, but I was kinda inebriated. I do remember Vin carrying the ice chest to the car. Thanks Vin.

Feel pretty good this morning .......... musta a been the damn water *yuck* Cheryl made me drink.


----------



## Ice Queen

You guys are so lucky, it looks as though you had a really good time, I am SO jealous.


----------



## Trakternut

Big Dog said:


> but I was kinda *inebriated*.



Fancy word for "Drunk off yer ass", ain't it?

Seriously, I, too, am soooooooooooo jealous!  I have to publicly say that my opinion of Bobcat and SnoOps has skyrocketed, exponentially, in the last week. First when I got to meet them on their way through here, where I live, and now, when they stop and get Sushi so he could be part of the gathering.  That was very great of you guys.  Doc should trip the rep's trigger a few times for both of ya.
  Glad nobody drowned! Vin does look rather at home in the water, though.  He should change his nic to "Sealion"


----------



## Big Dog

Trakternut said:


> Fancy word for "Drunk off yer ass", ain't it?



Ah ................. yep!


----------



## dzalphakilo

Ok, dumb question, does Bobcat really work for the Goverment and uses that "geology" thing as work as a cover line so he can go around the nation investigating people?

For some reason, it seems he really dosen't like to have his picture taken


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Big Dog said:


> Wished I could of said bye to everyone, but I was kinda inebriated



I know you said goodbye to us, must be a foggy memory this morning. 
Well,then again maybe not. You do remember the tasteless yucky water Cheryl "made" you drink.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Big Dog said:


> I do remember Vin carrying the ice chest to the car. Thanks Vin.


At the end of the night, Big Dog looked in his cooler so see why it was so heavy. It was still almost FULL. His cooler was on the lower deck and he was partying on the upper deck. Me thinks he must have raided Doc's ice chest  

Seriously, we all had a blast thanks to Doc and Gail.


----------



## Trakternut

I'm sure the ecosystem of the Ohio River will recover nicely.............................in a few years.


----------



## Trakternut

OhioTC18 said:


> At the end of the night, Big Dog looked in his cooler so see why it was so heavy. It was still almost FULL. His cooler was on the lower deck and he was partying on the upper deck. Me thinks he must have raided Doc's ice chest



Methinks it was planned this way!


----------



## bczoom

Great thread!  Glad everyone had a great time.  Sorry I wasn't able to make it.

DS - you wore all black?!?!?!?  Weren't you melting?


----------



## Doc

Funny Jerry.  Yep I think I have as many pics of bobcats hat and hand as I do of everyone else.   

What a party.  I sure had a GREAT time.  And I have the cobwebs this morning to remind me.  I slept til 8:30, checked on Vin and Mary and Mary said she'd just gotten up.  She couldn't believe she slept that late.  
Vin and Mary have hit the road now.  Heading to there next adventure.  Wash. DC.  
They are wondering about the best place to stay to take advantage of public transit so that they don't have to drive in the horrible DC traffic.


----------



## Big Dog

We made it home at 11:30AM ............ Just finished some Pizza and had one of MY beers out of MY cooler.

and hey Jerry that ain't right, Mike brought me one beer from my cooler when I was topside.


----------



## Doc

Hey Dawg,
I found your cable, and a partial bottle of jagermeister ...and that other stuff in the round bottle.  I've already had a beer and a swig of the round bottle.  That stuff goes down smooth and I need the hair of the dog today.
We are back on post at anchor by the island.  A couple other boats plan to visit us later.  A quiet day for sure compared to yesterday.
Thanks to all who traveled so far to get here.  You all made the party.  It was simply awesome.


----------



## Big Dog

You mean those bottles .........


----------



## jpr62902

Hay-zoose!  Mixing Jagermeister and Chambord?  No wonder y'all are a little fuzzy.

Seriously though.  This a great thread.  Thanks for posting the pics and the "real time" updates!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Doc, you sure threw one heck of a wingding...
Reps to everyone for posting pics and making us sorry sods who weren't there feel like we were (sort of)..

For you Doc~



 
*


----------



## Big Dog

Here's some good pictures ........


----------



## Big Dog

Friends ..............


----------



## pirate_girl

I see a Bobcat up there... 


 

 
thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou Doggie!! lol


----------



## Doc

Good pics Dawg.  I'll have some to share later this week.


----------



## Trakternut

I saw something on the bottom of the tv screen this morning about the Ohio National Guard standing down after being on full alert the entire weekend because of some disturbance on the river.....


----------



## Doc

I saw something in the local paper about a foul unidentified smell coming from the Muskingum River in the vicinity of the Best Western Motel in Marietta.  I didn't have the heart to tell them SnowOps, Bob and Sushi were in the vicinity ...and the smell should disappear shortly after they leave.    

It was hot sitting in place so we ended up cruising to Marietta today.  On our way back now.  Another beautiful day.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I just got back about an hour ago. WHAT a drive!!!!!  Bob woke me up around 8:30 or so. Ugggggg. I needed another hour or two of sleep but it was good I got up and moving then. I stopped about an hour and a half later to pick up a few cans of Red Bull to keep me alert. Side view mirror popped off about 3 hours after I left so I stopped and bought some super glue and filled er up again while shoving chicken sandwiches down my gullet. I left around 10am CST and got back 5:40 CST. Now that seriously was the best time I had all year!!!!!! Sorry I got teary-eyed at the end of the night but meeting my friends and having Bob and Mike pick me up (plus a Jgermiester / Chamborde / Beer combo) just really pulled on my heart strings. EVERYONE there was SOOOOOOOO much fun to be with!!! All the married guys have FANTASTIC wifes!!!!!!! Lucky bastards!  
Big Dog gave me a great compliment which I will remember for a damn long time. What a GREAT guy too! Fun as heck!!!!!!!!! Everyone was! Doc thank you sooooooo damn much for inviting me on your beautiful boat! Gail MAN you can COOK!!! I could have bathed in that cucumber salad it was so good! Bobcat and SnoOps Im going to miss you two. DAMN! I had sooooooo much FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Thank you EVERYONE for a WONDERFUL time!!!!!!*


----------



## Big Dog

Glad to hear you're home safe   ............. you ROCK!  ...........


----------



## thcri RIP

Deadly Sushi said:


> *Sorry I got teary-eyed* at the end of the night but meeting my friends and having Bob and Mike pick me up (plus a Jgermiester / Chamborde / Beer combo) just really pulled on my heart strings. EVERYONE there was SOOOOOOOO much fun to be with!!! All the married guys have FANTASTIC wifes!!!!!!! Lucky bastards!




Sushi, you put a few tears in every ones eyes. This whole thing of Bob and Mike picking you up was about the greatest thing that could have ever happened.  You made all of at home jealous and happy.  Even for us at home the pictures kept us all going.

Thanks all of you guys.


----------



## mtntopper

Well guys and gals all I can say is Jan and I are very jealous of your great time this weekend. We sure wish we could of been there to keep all of you on the straight and narrow path of soberiety....Hahaha

Great pics and we enjoyed the play by play action. Many kudos to BobP and Mikey for grabbing up Sushi and taking him to the fun time put together by Doc.......

Doc and Gail you both rock and did a great job of putting up with the FF crowd that gathered and hope you will do it again and we can attend......Bill & Jan


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Big Dog said:


> Glad to hear you're home safe ............. you ROCK! ...........


 
Ditto my friend!!!  You and the wife have to move to the Chicago area or I have to move closer to you! I keep thinking about that darn laptop.  Very depressing. Make sure to look on WWW.NEWEGG.COM for a replacement!!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Sushi, glad to hear you're home safe.
And yes, Gail did an absolutely great job on the eats. Oh yeah Doc manned the grill too......


----------



## Deadly Sushi

OhioTC18 said:


> Sushi, glad to hear you're home safe.
> And yes, Gail did an absolutely great job on the eats. Oh yeah Doc manned the grill too......


 
A wiener jumped off the grill and into the water. Right now a beaver is enjoying a tasty sausage.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> A *wiener* jumped off the grill and into the water. Right now a beaver is enjoying a tasty sausage.


Gretchen takes great umbrage at that remark.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like everyone had a great time.  Sure wish I was there!  Been raining here for two weeks straight.  Kinda depressing.  Doc,  you are the man!  Putting this gathering together and the use of your boat and the food and such.  Awesome.  I'm sure a great time was had by all.  Oh, and we finally got to see Wilson's face at the end there.

Bobcat and Snowops, I don't care what everyone else says about you guys.  You're both alright in my books for surprising Sushi like that.  Awesome!


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ I still tear up when I remember Bob calling me and telling me.
I actually SCREAMED and said Alllllllllllllright!!!!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

groomerguyNWO said:


> Looks like everyone had a great time. Sure wish I was there! Been raining here for two weeks straight. Kinda depressing. Doc, you are the man! Putting this gathering together and the use of your boat and the food and such. Awesome. I'm sure a great time was had by all. Oh, and we finally got to see Wilson's face at the end there.




*Bobcat and Snowops, I don't care what everyone else says about you guys. You're both alright in my books for surprising Sushi like that. Awesome!*


Yup! Now I have to seek therapy. They DID things to me ..... ..... ....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well Pirate Girl these next pictures are for you. I just reviewed all of my pictures from the trip and almost everyone was already captured and posted! Everyone had cameras.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Doc Thank you again for such a wonderful time!  I must say Doc your one lucky man.  Mrs Doc is Smoken HOT!   AND she can cook!  Thanks so much for the great food.  I started my diet today to try and loose the 5 lbs I gained yesterday!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Glad to see Bob was looking out for you Mike as you went swimming and dove under.














That is why the bubbles are rising to the surface, right?


----------



## pirate_girl

THERE IS A GOD!!!



 

 
Thank you Mikey-poo...


----------



## rback33

groomerguyNWO said:


> Glad to see Bob was looking out for you Mike as you went swimming and dove under.
> 
> 
> That is why the bubbles are rising to the surface, right?



The first attempt at the natural gas powered boat?


----------



## Trakternut

Ayyy Mike! I see, in that last pic, you got Bob's best side!!! 

Hey! You two did us all proud taking Sush along.  You're ace with me!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Heres a few pics of Vin, Bob and Sushi playing "Corn Hole"...... Dont ask please!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Snowcat Operations said:


> Doc Thank you again for such a wonderful time! I must say Doc your one lucky man. Mrs Doc is Smoken HOT! AND she can cook! Thanks so much for the great food. I started my diet today to try and loose the 5 lbs I gained yesterday!


 
Stay AWAY from the white bread!  100+ calories a bun is not worth it. Stay away from the carbs man. You gots a good mug. Protein!!!! You ROCK bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trakternut

Snowcat Operations said:


> I started my diet today to try and loose the 5 lbs I gained yesterday!



I know how you can lose another.....ohhhhhh......I'm guessin' 180lb of useless weight.























Wait for it!














































*Ditch Bobcat!* 




























I sowwy!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Few candid pics.


----------



## daedong

We are currently sitting by a camp fire at Tygart Lake State Park. It is another beautiful night. I've already said it once but I must thank Doc and Gail again for their hospitality over the last couple of days, it was extraordinary to once again catch up with another fantastic group of internet friends (yes, even you Mike - I'm a pretty tolerant person as you have no doubt observed). By the way Docs those brats were beautiful, and if one of us could cook we'd be asking for Gail's potato salad recipe, but about all we can cook is bangers and mash (pommy food). We had a wonderful time, not sure how you managed to organise the weather, maybe there is a God.

By the way Bobcat, I just need to point out a few facts to you. The origin of fireworks is Guy Fawkes (plotting to blow up the English parliament) and as we are descendents of convicts we need to have control of a populous with such a larrikin background, otherwise it may happen again. On the other hand you American purists have a great ancestry in your religion so it is obvious that you don't need to have any control of the people as you must know right from wrong, unlike us.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

SEE BOB!  I told you we should have snuck up on Vins tent and set off that brick of firecrackers!............................BUT NOOOOOooo


----------



## Deadly Sushi

All that FANTASTIC food...... talk about gas! It was worth every sq per lb inch   My stomach expanded like a popcorn kernal under a heat lamp!






Snowcat Operations said:


> Heres a few pics of Vin, Bob and Sushi playing "Corn Hole"...... Dont ask please!


----------



## pirate_girl

<perk>
Gail has a special potato salad recipe?
MUST HAVE!
Is it posted in the Food forum by chance?.. must copy and paste


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> All that FANTASTIC food...... talk about gas! It was worth every sq per lb inch   My stomach expanded like a popcorn kernal under a heat lamp!


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Big Dog

If we could a found a way to hook up Bob and Mike's asses to these it would a gave Doc a little fuel break .............


----------



## Trakternut

Deadly Sushi said:


> talk about gas! My stomach expanded like a popcorn kernal under a heat lamp!




That would explain the "look" in the pic above.


----------



## rback33

Leave it to Dawg to get engine pics!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Just looked up Tygart Lake State Park and it looks GREAT! Vin it was FANTASTIC meeting you AND your lovely wife! Great people you are! Folks these two have a HUGE passion for life and discovery! And, thankfully are as good as I at a bean-bag toss! 
(excellent rolled cigs too!!!!)






daedong said:


> We are currently sitting by a camp fire at Tygart Lake State Park. It is another beautiful night. I've already said it once but I must thank Doc and Gail again for their hospitality over the last couple of days, it was extraordinary to once again catch up with another fantastic group of internet friends (yes, even you Mike - I'm a pretty tolerant person as you have no doubt observed). By the way Docs those brats were beautiful, and if one of us could cook we'd be asking for Gail's potato salad recipe, but about all we can cook is bangers and mash (pommy food). We had a wonderful time, not sure how you managed to organise the weather, maybe there is a God.
> 
> By the way Bobcat, I just need to point out a few facts to you. The origin of fireworks is Guy Fawkes (plotting to blow up the English parliament) and as we are descendents of convicts we need to have control of a populous with such a larrikin background, otherwise it may happen again. On the other hand you American purists have a great ancestry in your religion so it is obvious that you don't need to have any control of the people as you must know right from wrong, unlike us.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

LOL yah Vin your a pretty tolerant person. BUT Who rode with Sushi ? I think I get that distinction. Well except last night when I had Bob pull over and we Ducked taped him up and put him in the trunk! DRUNKS! Sorry Sush I really didnt mean to slam the trunk on your head but I told you to stay down!


----------



## thcri RIP

Big Dog said:


> If we could a found a way to hook up Bob and Mike's asses to these it would a gave Doc a little fuel break .............




Looks like two  350's for the Stearns, is the inline for a generator?


----------



## Bobcat

daedong said:


> <snip>
> Guy Fawkes (plotting to blow up the English parliament)
> <snip>




Wasn't he an utter failure and disappointment as well?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> LOL yah Vin your a pretty tolerant person. BUT Who rode with Sushi ? I think I get that distinction. Well except last night when I had Bob pull over and we Ducked taped him up and put him in the trunk! DRUNKS! Sorry Sush I really didnt mean to slam the trunk on your head but I told you to stay down!


 
Glad to accomodate the 4 hookers you and Bob picked up.  Tis a shame they were all males. 
*cough* gay sex *cough*


----------



## Snowcat Operations

More pics


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Deadly Sushi said:


> Glad to accomodate the 4 hookers you and Bob picked up.  Tis a shame they were all males.


 


Well at least you got laid Sush....................


----------



## pirate_girl

Awww what nice photos 
I think Doggie should hire himself out as a personal bodyguard, given his size and the amount of guns he owns.
No one would mess with him lol


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Snowcat Operations said:


> Well at least you got laid Sush....................


 
Hair dryers dont count. Hey what did you mean by "cavities"?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Deadly Sushi said:


> Hair dryers dont count. Hey what did you mean by "cavities"?


 





 You drinking again Sush?


----------



## Trakternut

Snowcat Operations said:


> You drinking *again* Sush?



Maybe it's more like _still_!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Snowcat Operations said:


> You drinking again Sush?


 


You gonna tell me how much you wanted to hug Tommy Boy again?  SICKO!!!!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

huhhhh.....


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Snowcat Operations said:


> huhhhh.....


 
My nose is running. It doesnt matter anymore.  I should get some sleep   May the Force be With You!


----------



## Trakternut

Deadly Sushi said:


> My nose is running. It doesnt matter anymore.  I should get some sleep   May the F*arts* be With You!



 That's a helluva thing to say.


----------



## dzalphakilo

daedong said:


> We are currently sitting by a camp fire at Tygart Lake State Park. It is another beautiful night.


 
May be too late, however if you're going up 79 North to 68 East (Morgantown), the first town you hit in Maryland is Friendsville. On Fridays and Mondays they release on the Upper Yough (pronounced "yock") most of the rafting companies are in Friendsville. Great whitewater, not as big as some other rivers as the Gauley, but intense and technical.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Big Dog said:


> If we could a found a way to hook up Bob and Mike's asses to these it would a gave Doc a little fuel break .............


 

If we could have found a way to hook up both engines and the generator to Big Dogs ass then we would still be out there driving around!


----------



## Doc

I have some pics of Bob's hat to share.    And a few random shots from the upper deck.


----------



## Doc

and some more ..... 
Note Mikey in the Ohio State Hat.    Go Bucks!!!!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Thank Gawd I had a hat on. I think I was the Grayest one there.


----------



## rback33

OhioTC18 said:


> Thank Gawd I had a hat on. I think I was the Grayest one there.




Maybe the most distinguished???


----------



## Doc

This is unreal.  I'm seeing these pics for the first time also.  I tried to get creative and take a couple of shots through a life preserver.  Note how good Bob is at keeping his face out of it.   
Also a GREAT pic of Dawg and Cheryl,  ....and a sunset to die for.  What a day!!!!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Doc said:


> Also a GREAT pic of Dawg and Cheryl



Cheryl and Phyl seemed to really hit it off and kept each other company for hours. You don't see too many pictures of Phyllis because she hates boats, sorry Doc. She stayed down on the lower deck all day. No way was she going topside. She's had a bunch of bad experiences on go fast boats and ignorant drivers, like my brother.


----------



## HulaMac

Bob?


----------



## Trakternut

Bob.


----------



## thcri RIP

Bob


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Bob!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah... Bob..


----------



## American Woman

Wow, beautiful sunset.
I said it in private and I'll say it here....Abby is a pretty lady Doc.


----------



## Bobcat

HulaMac said:


> Bob?





Trakternut said:


> Bob.





thcri said:


> Bob





Deadly Sushi said:


> Bob!





pirate_girl said:


> Yeah... Bob..



Now cut that out!


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Now cut that out!


Make me..


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Bobcat said:


> Now cut that out!


 

Bob


----------



## HulaMac

Bob's dating years~


----------



## American Woman

HulaMac said:


> Bob's dating years~


  Cute girl though


----------



## Bobcat

Actually, there is a picture very much like that from when I was maybe 12.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Actually, there is a picture very much like that from when I was maybe 12.


My PM box is open....


----------



## Trakternut

Bobcat said:


> Actually, there is a picture very much like that from when I was maybe 12.



In the *back* seat, no less.


----------



## Doc

Here are the last of my pics of the party.
Sushi's moving speech and some other pics from inside the main cabin.  and even a pic of that elusive Phylis.    And we'll end up with one of Bob's hat.


----------



## Doc

I have some pics of the boat to share:
We'll start inside ...
The main cabin  and here's a hat that Vin gave me.  The strings are to keep away flys.


----------



## Doc

Downstairs and some pics from the outside.


----------



## Doc

a few more ..... one of the boat one of gail sunbathing topless and some of the yacht club's other boats.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

That was the one thing Phyl was mad about. She didn't get pics of the boat itself. Thanks for posting those.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Doc said:


> one of gail sunbathing topless



Oh you are SUCH a tease


----------



## Doc

OhioTC18 said:


> Oh you are SUCH a tease



Oh dang .... I cut her off at the legs. 

(besides ....she'd kill me!!!!!!)


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Gail is surely one beautiful lady.


----------



## thcri RIP

Doc said:


> a few more ..... one of the boat one of gail sunbathing topless and some of the yacht club's other boats.




Third Pic caught my eye    First one to tell me what it is I will have Doc send you about 10 rep points.    The one on top of the boat facing the back.  


murph


----------



## Bobcat

Carrier A/C unit? 




You are WAY too into your work.


----------



## thcri RIP

Bobcat said:


> Carrier A/C unit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are WAY too into your work.




Dag Nabbit.      I didn't think it was going to be that easy    I can't give you rep points I just did today.  

Doc can you bump  Bobcat up by ten points??


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

thcri said:


> First one to tell me what it is I will have Doc send you about 10 rep points.


That is a foot stool, at least it was for me last Saturday 
They had a table sitting over top it. Perfect height for my feet, Sorry Doc


----------



## rback33

Sorry Murph.... you ARE predictable.... I knew it too and was pissed to see the other replies already. Leave it to you to focus on that and not the topless sunbather...


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> Sorry Murph.... you ARE predictable.... I knew it too and was pissed to see the other replies already. Leave it to you to focus on that and not the topless sunbather...




 like me I figured everyone else would have been looking at the legs  

But when you see that Blue Oval everyday of your life you can't help but to notice it.


----------



## Ironman

* Bump *

Look what I found!

This was a pretty cool thread to read and see all the faces/pics.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Ironman said:


> * Bump *
> 
> Look what I found!
> 
> This was a pretty cool thread to read and see all the faces/pics.



That would be the boat Big Dog *THOUGHT* he was on.


----------



## tsaw

Ironman said:


> * Bump *
> 
> Look what I found!
> 
> This was a pretty cool thread to read and see all the faces/pics.



Now that is was fun to read through!
Good BUMP!


----------



## pirate_girl

This thread makes me smile and feel sad at the same time.


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> This thread makes me smile and feel sad at the same time.



I know what you are talking about!


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh man, this thread *always* makes me sad, but then it makes me smile too.. 

I remember Sushi not having a clue that Mike and Bob were gonna surprise him.

Funny how Bob hid himself in most of the pics.. but now I know what he looks like.. hehe


----------



## squerly

Looks to me like they set new records on alcohol consumption!


----------



## Big Dog

squerly said:


> Looks to me like they set new records on alcohol consumption!



I know I set personal records, my wife told me so!

My wife tells me and I can not attest, before we left I went to the back of the boat and took a leak. When I got back she ask me if I saw the people enjoying their front deck of the boat behind us ........................


----------



## Doc

And we didn't even get pics of the Jagermister or the stuff Dawg had in the bottle.     What a fun time.   

Dawg, you should buy the houseboat.  I'll deliver it to Tittsburgh for ya and we can party up there.


----------



## Doc

Big Dog said:


> I know I set personal records, my wife told me so!



And those records had nothing to do with the drinking going on.


----------

